# QLD/NSW: Dumaresq river report 22.6.13



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Fished the Dumaresq at Texas yesterday with a mate. Fishing was a struggle due to a pulse of fresh from Thursday week ago and the water level was still on the high side, clarity was poor also. Only managed a cod each but still was nice to be out on such a fine day.













































Steve got his cod on a Bassman spinnerbait.








My little one fell to a Mudbug.


















Should be right to go again in 3 weeks WayneD?

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## 0ccy (Jun 23, 2013)

They are such a beautiful looking fish. Thanks for the photos and report


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely fish, well done. Would have been a cool start to the day there I imagine.

My brother-in-law, my daughter and I spent a few hours at Yarramalong Weir again today, but didn't manage a fish between us. There were plenty showing on the sounder, but they were shut down. All the same it was a cracker of a day to be on the water, even with the fresh start.

I will have to make more of an effort and head down Texas way for a fish soon.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Any day you catch a cod is good day.

Nice Dave, well done.


----------



## Haynesy (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a great day on the water with a top result. Loving the idea of a van like that as the yak transport and camp all in one.


----------

